

Shakespeare used the word "punk" in 1623 - mbriyo
http://www.outoftheborders.com/2010/01/shakespeare-used-word-punk-in-1623.html

======
Scriptor
Shakespeare died in 1616.

He did use it in 1604 in _Measure for Measure_ , according to
<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/punk>. In the same link, it was Samuel Butler
who used the term in 1623.

~~~
mbriyo
true, but Measure for Measure was first printed in 1623...

~~~
Scriptor
But it was acted out long before then. :)

Many of Shakespeare's works only entered written form after he died.

